# Ebenen mit eigenem Muster befüllen



## Veronika17 (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

als neue Nutzerin von CS6 habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich möchte das Polster (Sitzfläche/Lehne) des angehängten Stuhls mit einem eigenen Muster befüllen. Das Muster ist zweifarbig, wobei beide Farben als einzelne Ebenen aufgeteilt wurden um diese ggf. farblich abändern zu können. Diesen Teil der Aufgabe habe ich selber nicht gemacht. So wüsste ich wahrscheinlich wie ich es hinbekommen diese einzelnen Teile zu befüllen...

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet und hoffe das ihr mir auf einfachstem Wege erklären könnt wie ich zu verfahren habe 

Danke!


----------



## asmuss (8. November 2012)

hallo,

ich tät das polster auswählen, weichzeichnen um das bestehende muster zu neutralisieren, farbe raus. fertig ist die ebene für Beleuchtungseffekte.

Dann neue große Ebene (vielleicht als Smartobjekt und darin dann die 2 muster..) und mit ein bisschen geschick  den formen nachempfinden (transformieren - verformen). ebenenmaske vom original, beleuchtung drüber, bisschen anpassen. fertig.

bin mir nicht sicher, ob das genau das ist, was du wolltest


----------

